
The Telltale Chart (2002) - whitepoplar
https://www.vanguard.com/bogle_site/sp20020626.html
======
pembrook
Seems to be a lot of investing content on HN lately. A contrarian indicator
perhaps? ;)

In any case, I posted these links in a previous thread and it seemed to be
popular so I'll post again--if you enjoy this you'll probably enjoy the
[http://bogleheads.org](http://bogleheads.org) forum (one of the oldest and
best investing forums on the web based around Bogle's philosophy) and also the
[http://capitalminded.com](http://capitalminded.com) newsletter (kind of new,
but the last few weeks I've read are like Matt Levine's money stuff for index
fund investors, really good).

------
baldfat
Stock Market Investment is not a skilled ability.

Example: Buffett made the bet in December 2007, arguing that a fund holding
the same stocks as found in the Standard & Poor's 500 index could beat the
combined performance of a group of hedge funds over the following 10 years.
Buffet won easily -
[https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/markets/2018/03/07/warr...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/markets/2018/03/07/warren-
buffett-made-10-year-bet-his-market-strategy-heres-how-he-won/402823002/)

Real Life Meaning - You need to diversify so much that you just bet on
America's economy and not on intelligence of a manager.

~~~
tboyd47
What if you do not have confidence in America's economy, long-term? What do
you invest in, then?

~~~
pembrook
The question isn't if the region you're investing in is going to have high
growth.

Most retail investors make the mistake of assuming high growth = it will be a
profitable investment. In fact, the companies and countries that are talked
about in the press as being "the fastest growing" are typically the worst
investments. How is this possible?

Because everybody else has also purchased that investment thinking the same
thing you are and pushed its valuation beyond even high growth levels.

~~~
ta1234567890
Sounds like crypto

------
jehanson
One of my favorite articles on investing, and a sobering read any time I get
tempted to try active investing.

Does anybody know if there are any online tools that generates these RTM
charts? For a while that's been my go-to toy project when testing out a new
language/framework, but it'd be nice if there was something online integrated
into legit data feeds for stock/fund performance.

